# New leak [Build 2.11.605.19] (Not ICS)



## TCM (Jul 24, 2011)

> *Features/Enhancements*
> CMAS (Commercial Mobile Alert System) support added
> IPv6 over eHRPD
> *Issues Resolved*
> ...


http://www.androidpo...ix-some-things/


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

lame


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

So basically a bunch of apps were updated. Are there at least new radios?


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

yes there are new radios im hopping someone can extract them


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

radios look the same as .609 to me judging from the screenshot.


----------



## tw33kr (Nov 1, 2011)

_Artem Russakovskii, Founder of AndroidPolice.com. 1 comment collapsed Collapse Expand

Looks like there's a new radio here after all, our tipster just didn't flash it. I'm trying to get more details now - in the meantime, if you flashed this build, could you please post the About screens?_

*Seems there should be new radios*


----------



## furrito (Aug 16, 2011)

Schwing.


----------



## thedio (Jul 25, 2011)

theMichael said:


> radios look the same as .609 to me judging from the screenshot.


This


----------



## tazman19 (Jan 19, 2012)

This is the biggest bunch of crap waste of resources update I have ever seen and makes it more likely imo that we are still very far from ics on the bolt if at all.

Sent from my BAMF TBolt on Tapatalk


----------



## RedRumy3 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hope someone can extract radio for us to flash ^-^

Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

RedRumy3 said:


> Hope someone can extract radio for us to flash ^-^
> 
> Sent From My Thunderbolt Using Tapatalk 2.


+1
Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## jonathanphx1 (Jul 16, 2011)

If this leaked build has a new radio I wonder if it will be compatible with ics? Remember that the mr2 radio that the newer froyo builds used actually were GB radios. I remember flashing between froyo and GB without having to flash the radio. I won't hold my breath though.


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Yeah once the radios are extracted. I'd like to see someone flash them and an ics rom.


----------



## jwort93 (Oct 10, 2011)

Any chance of someone making a rooted version of this anytime soon?


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll extract them when I get home if no one else does it by then.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Krime922 (Dec 19, 2011)

Grand Prix said:


> I'll extract them when I get home if no one else does it by then.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


Engage number 1!


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

OMFG GRAND PRIX IS ALIVE!!!!


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

wohoo maybe the new radios will rinnaly let me get 4g in my home


----------



## DaRkL3AD3R (Aug 6, 2011)

yodatom10 said:


> wohoo maybe the new radios will rinnaly let me get 4g in my home


Don't count on it  your best bet is to wear a tinfoil hat and attach it to your phone rofl.

Gone through 3 different LTE phones and none of them get LTE inside my house. Razr, Thunderbolt and Nexus. I think its just that at the lower spectrum that LTE uses (700mhz?) it cannot penetrate walls as well as the higher spectrum can.


----------



## yodatom10 (Aug 14, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Don't count on it  your best bet is to wear a tinfoil hat and attach it to your phone rofl.
> 
> Gone through 3 different LTE phones and none of them get LTE inside my house. Razr, Thunderbolt and Nexus. I think its just that at the lower spectrum that LTE uses (700mhz?) it cannot penetrate walls as well as the higher spectrum can.


probally but its worth a shot


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I can't download this from their site. Ive been trying to for hours and neither link will go faster than 21kbs..


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

yea i gave up also. Rapidshit sucks. lol and who keeps uploading to minus or whatever it sucks even worse. I have never gotten over 50Kb/s from them please stop using them since they clearly are using the cable connection in their basement


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

Once mine FINALLY downloads I'll mirror it.. 52 minutes left as of right now.

I'm hoping to find out if this updates the bootloader

Then to figure out if it borks fre3vo


----------



## Grand Prix (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol I'm still around working on sense 3 elements with sense 2.1. At a buddy's house working on a camshaft install but will look at everything as soon as I get home.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

Hows that mirror coming? lol


----------



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Don't count on it  your best bet is to wear a tinfoil hat and attach it to your phone rofl.
> 
> Gone through 3 different LTE phones and none of them get LTE inside my house. Razr, Thunderbolt and Nexus. I think its just that at the lower spectrum that LTE uses (700mhz?) it cannot penetrate walls as well as the higher spectrum can.


do you live in a lead lined house?  My living room is in my basement and I get three bars 4g down here without fail and i'm on the old 906w_1 and 906w_2 radios. I'm in a suburb of St. Louis and we're blanketed w/ 4g, it's hard to go anywhere around here and not have 4 bars

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

SP-JESTER said:


> Hows that mirror coming? lol


My download is almost done, I'll be able to upload it faster than it's downloading lol. I'd post it to MultiUpload but it looks like they blocked the US. I'll find something.


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

try dev host or something good. Mediafire is always a great option they just started a cloud lol or dropbox


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Here ya go guys:

Mirror 1: http://multiupload.b...G05IMG.zip.html (preferred, try bitshare)

Mirror 2: http://www.filefacto....19_PG05IMG.zip


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

As soon as one of these finishes it'll be up on a 500 Mbit connection for you guys.

http://i.imgur.com/mNJIs.png

lol


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Radio is in development. I'm rooting and deodexing as we speak.
Ill upload it in the morning.


----------



## theMichael (Aug 26, 2011)

Nick you are the ultimate.

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Anyone wanna be a Guinea pig flasher?


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

You know nvm scratch that nick post it lol I basically forgot to re-zip it with the new stuff in it. That was MR4 lol


----------



## hrdnhvy (Jun 18, 2011)

Im confused...those are not the radios that android police is showing or the ones posted in the dev forum?

EDITED: lol...yup that would explain it...


----------



## MozeR (Feb 7, 2012)

Faster download link for those trying to get at this: http://goo.gl/6vCs5

Username: rootz
no password

Plenty of bandwidth to go around. Enjoy.


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

Hang on im fixing it lol


----------



## SP-JESTER (Dec 2, 2011)

Ok Piggies its time to test. This should be it. Its flashing fine on mine so far

Im flashing the 605.19 Radios on the Blended Rom hope for the best.

If you downloaded it a min ago. Just Download it again and delete the old one.
----------------------------------------------------

[RADIO] Download Link Here [DOWNLOAD] - THIS IS THE LTE AND CDMA BUNDLED

Instructions:
1. Place on Memory Card in Root Directory
2. Rename to PG05IMG
3. Reboot to Bootloader
4. Press Volume up when promted
5. Wait
6. Press Power to restart
7. Enjoy

Running fine for me


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

I've got the stock rooted deodexed rom and I'm uploading it now


----------



## xredjokerx (Nov 1, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/23363-radio-new-radio-rip-21160519-pg05imgzip/

i already uploaded the radio =X


----------



## NickxxSfk (Dec 20, 2011)

Posted in development..


----------



## nsmac84 (Jul 7, 2011)

NickxxSfk said:


> Yeah once the radios are extracted. I'd like to see someone flash them and an ics rom.


I tried it on the playground ics. But still no data. Oh well...

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## brizey (Jul 18, 2011)

I may try to pull the email app out of a deodexed version and plop it in Zeus to see if the yahoo fix works.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

nsmac84 said:


> I tried it on the playground ics. But still no data. Oh well...
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


That's because you need a ril built for ics. That's what allows the radio to talk to the phone. So not shocked it didn't work lol.

Now why is it there is always one person that always complain about this update is a waste of time with ice promised to us. Ever stop and think this update was being worked on long before ice was ever slated to be sent to our phones? You must think Verizon, Google, and HTC can just snap their fingers and have a working update in no time flat. Look at how long it can take our devs to release a new Tom and that's basically cleaning up the ruu and changing things. To give an example look at how long twisted, dv, and liquid (whoever else I don't know about) trying to get ics to even boot on the TB let alone trying to build a working til.

I remember we had to have a few updates to get ready when gb was released. So just because there's an update doesn't mean they just slapped it together in a few min and released it.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## KuNiT (Apr 11, 2012)

Can someone explain something to me? If I flashed the new 605.19 radios, can I still use whatever ROM I want? I see some say "Based off MR4 Leak" or "Based off 605.9". I've mastered the kernels/roms, but I just don't know the answer to this. Thanks.


----------



## padraic (Jul 21, 2011)

KuNiT said:


> Can someone explain something to me? If I flashed the new 605.19 radios, can I still use whatever ROM I want? I see some say "Based off MR4 Leak" or "Based off 605.9". I've mastered the kernels/roms, but I just don't know the answer to this. Thanks.


You can pretty much use any current Gingerbread-based ROM available to the community with these new radios.


----------



## psycho_asylum (Jul 13, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> That's because you need a ril built for ics. That's what allows the radio to talk to the phone. So not shocked it didn't work lol.


There still was a chance...remember the old radios that were in a Froyo leak that worked for Gingerbread?


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

psycho_asylum said:


> There still was a chance...remember the old radios that were in a Froyo leak that worked for Gingerbread?


Yes I know but I was speaking about the guy that thought flashing this radio on one of the ics build roms was going to make it work. I was letting him know that its the ril that ties the phone and radio together.

I am beging to wonder if the test that HTC was doing hit a big snag. I would think by now we would have some type of leak. Either that or they real good at keeping things in house lol.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## frellingfrakker (Dec 22, 2011)

Deleted


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

SP-JESTER said:


> Hows that mirror coming? lol


mirrored at http://tinyw.in/baEP


----------



## trter10 (Jan 4, 2012)

I ripped the kernel

New Kernel: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/61129367/Kernel-PG05IMG.zip

MD5:075AFB656F1F87BC623536EABF5BDDBC

WARNING: May soft brick you if you're not on a stock ROM

Not responsible for any damages


----------



## Link_of_Hyrule (Jun 13, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> That's because you need a ril built for ics. That's what allows the radio to talk to the phone. So not shocked it didn't work lol.
> 
> Now why is it there is always one person that always complain about this update is a waste of time with ice promised to us. Ever stop and think this update was being worked on long before ice was ever slated to be sent to our phones? You must think Verizon, Google, and HTC can just snap their fingers and have a working update in no time flat. Look at how long it can take our devs to release a new Tom and that's basically cleaning up the ruu and changing things. To give an example look at how long twisted, dv, and liquid (whoever else I don't know about) trying to get ics to even boot on the TB let alone trying to build a working til.
> 
> ...


Yeah except the difference between our devs and HTC is that they have all the source code for the drivers and the ril and everything else and we only have binaries that are pre-compiled that we can hack up to get it all to work. HTC Has several phones that are close enough to ours that they can developer them at the same time from the same source only difference being the RIL which is unique to our phone and has to be developed separately.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

DaRkL3AD3R said:


> Don't count on it  your best bet is to wear a tinfoil hat and attach it to your phone rofl.
> 
> Gone through 3 different LTE phones and none of them get LTE inside my house. Razr, Thunderbolt and Nexus. I think its just that at the lower spectrum that LTE uses (700mhz?) it cannot penetrate walls as well as the higher spectrum can.


4G has always worked in my home and I live in the sticks! Ironically, 3G is iffy.


----------

